
SUVs conquered the world – at the expense of its climate - makerofspoons
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/sep/01/suv-conquered-america-climate-change-emissions
======
the_hoser
I really wish that someone would come up with a solution to the public
transportation issue in the US. Every time I read an article like this, I just
want to throw my hands up and scream "so what do you suggest we do about it?"

I'm all for using public transportation, but I do have to actually go places,
and arrive on time, and sometimes I have to bring stuff with me.

And now with COVID, I _really_ don't want to spend any amount of time on a
bus.

